# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I have had a petzel myo xrp for four years. I use it daily. I like that you can program 3 settings to any of a range of 10 and going from spot to flood by flicking a lens up or down in front of the bulb. Rugged and runs full power 7 nights straight on 3 x aa lithiums on fraser. Would like it to be a little lighter but happily live with it. Should pick it up for around $100 locally.
http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/headlam ... ce/myo-rxp

Con have a at look at Ayup if you want some serious lights and happy to shell out a couple of hundred. Qld made too.
http://www.ayup-lights.com/systems/lighting-systems/


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I now own a super duper Pezl Nao. It automatically reacts to light conditions, dimming when looking down and tyhen increasing as you look up. The darker it is, the brighter it gets. It's also programmable, but I haven't tried that yet.

Initial doenside is that the rechargable battery only goes for about 3 hours on super beam, but you can just use AAAs as well. Once I get into the programming thing I'll let you know how much I can extend the life. I'm sure it would go 24 hours with the right settings.

I've owned lots of headlamps. All but the Petzl ones crapped it in pretty quickly. I've never had a fault with a Petzl in 30 years.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Led lenser h7, Its my favorite cause its the only one over $10 ive ever owned. Haven't need another it just keeps on going. Has adjustable brightness and basic up and down movement. 170 lumens works well.

The only time I would need a more powerful one is when I am fishing in a semi lit area at night, eg around boat ramps and car parks with street lights that hit the water, I find that's the only time it doesn't work well. I have one of there handheld torches as well p7, works great and cops a hiding.

Takes 3x aaa batterys and you can get them under $50 these days but I paid around $70 for mine a couple years ago.

I have misplaced it since I moved house however so if anybody knows where I left it let me know.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CREE-200...ping_Hiking_Lamps_Torches&hash=item51b5f1f389

CREE XM-L T6 Rechargeable Zoomable Headlamp
2000 lumens [lm]
Almost Waterproof (would survive a dunking)
Aluminium alloy casing
5 Mode : High, Medium, Flashing, Zoom In & Zoom Out
Battery: 1x 18650

Cheap, rugged, almost waterproof, and powered by a rechargeable 18650 3.7V li-ion battery.

If you want to throw a fair bit of light, don't shine this bastard in your eyes.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Mine was a Black Diamond - Storm Headlamp. Nice and bright, red leds for those Hairtailing nights. Waterproof.

Unfortunately it doesn't float and is currently resting in 18m of water off Long Reef..................


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

MrX said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CREE-200...ping_Hiking_Lamps_Torches&hash=item51b5f1f389
> 
> CREE XM-L T6 Rechargeable Zoomable Headlamp
> 2000 lumens [lm]
> ...


I have a similar ebay one, extremely bright but too much spot. I had to put a lens in to widen the beam.
Also the cable connector is not waterproof.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

StevenM said:


> Ayup


You gone all Yorkshire on us?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

No RTY he means these http://www.ayup-lights.com/ Once I saw Steve's I had to get a set as well. God awful expensive but worth every cent.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

WayneD said:


> No RTY he means these.


Does no-one get my sense of humour?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

WayneD said:


> No RTY he means these http://www.ayup-lights.com/ Once I saw Steve's I had to get a set as well. God awful expensive but worth every cent.


I saw theirs and bought this, http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/350872335894 ... 1438.l2649

Steven M is very jelly of my red light on the back of it...

20 bucks, rechargable from 240v and the car...if it breaks I get another.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

CAV said:


> (normally I'll get 2 jack sessions out of a set of batteries)


Careful you dont rub right through it!!


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a led lenser h14 headlamp. You can adjust the spread of beam, it pivots up and down, has numerous functions eg stobe light, and economy energy mode. Works with 4 AA batteries
Also the battery pack can be clipped to your shorts or put in your pocket so the weight isn't on your head
I think from memory has 200 lumens as it's strongest setting and cost around $80


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I have something like this http://dx.com/p/zhishunjia-ss01t6-cree- ... xFYnIVsvgw that i use for hunting in Aus (hunting with lights is illegal here). Can easily spotlight roos / foxes to the limit of my shooting range - around 200m. Will pick up eyeshine to 500m+. Lasts as long as I do on foot (about an hour) with an 18650 battery. This is not the model I have but I bought mine a few years back and it's similar. Square beam when fully zoomed but that's OK. Will break - I had to repair my strap - but it's cheap so who cares?


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I have led lenser h7. Great torch bright with adjustable range and brightness. Simple on and off 
Fished with a bloke who had a spark brand or something like that fair dinkum seen less light from a street light fark me it was bright


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Currently rocking one of these.
http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-hp25.html

I like the duel beam- one for flood one for spotlighting. 3 light settings on each so you can taylor your beam near perfectly.

Previously I had a princeton tec. That was pretty sweet. Submersible up to 2 metres with about 200 lumens.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Check the youtube reviews on the model number Con.

There's heaps of nerdy cavers/climbers/hikers who do some pretty technical reviews on these. They'll show you the spread of each model.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I probably don't know enough about the subject to comment, Is it really safe having a cheap unprotected lithium battery strapped to your head when there is a chance of saltwater intrusion?

I know you can get protected ones etc, I just have seen the reports of fires related to them.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> Jbonez wrote:
> "Is it really safe having a cheap unprotected lithium battery strapped to your head when there is a chance of saltwater intrusion? I know you can get protected ones etc, I just have seen the reports of fires related to them."


There is a bit of piss-taking about lithium-ion batteries.

There's no metallic lithium in them, so relax about salt water.

As far as protection is concerned, an 18650 used in these headlamps should have circuit protection for charging,

But no point risking overcharging, so use the proper charger (the internet geeks get their rocks off videoing themselves deliberately fast over-charging them, to make an explosion)

If in doubt, don't fast overcharge an unprotected 18650 battery in salt water while the torch is strapped to your head, and you should be fine


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

MrX said:


> > Jbonez wrote:
> >
> > If in doubt, don't fast overcharge an unprotected 18650 battery in salt water while the torch is strapped to your head, and you should be fine


Ruin all the fun why dont you.

I guess if it short circuited it could just keep running the torch, which wouldn't be too bad cause led are generally able to handle much higher outputs than are used.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got the led lenser H7 too. Very big range between full spread and narrow beam. Hammers through the battery on full power but lasts ages and is still quite bright at lower settings.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Your favorite head-torch and why?

Those Everyready ones they sell at Woolies, cause its the only one I have......oh and they are light and bright enough for short distances in the yak, dont do much pig shoot'n these days, also I dont like battery packs on the back of the head or extra straps that go over your head.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I feel like buying a 10000 lumen torch off eBay using the excuse that it's for burning the retinas of anyone prowling my yard at night. I don't even care if I never use it for that, just showing people,how bright it is would be enough to justify me buying it.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Then get a scope mount for it and you can blind their retinas and shoot them at the same time (as long as it's only a pig prowling and not a person)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Mine has an eye damage warning on it. Don't let the kiddies play with it.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> Barrabundy wrote:
> "I can see I'm going to go out and impulse but an incredible powerful torch or headlight just for the sake of having one. I didn't realise there was that much out there on the market. Now I'm looking up 18650 batteries, Cree chips and all this other stuff I never knew existed"


BB, there's endless choices of features out there for CREE headlamps powered by rechargeable 18650 li-ion batteries. Wide beam, narrow beam or zoom beam; 200 lumens to thousands; water resistant to double 0-ringed sealed waterproof for diving.

Each for less than $20 delivered to your door (inc batteries and charger). Search "18650 headlamp" on ebay.

But choose carefully. As filthy mentioned, you might not get what you want, and blow your $10 : _"I have a similar ebay one, extremely bright but too much spot. I had to put a lens in to widen the beam. Also the cable connector is not waterproof."_

For yak fishing, I like the models with the watertight cylinder battery case. Like the one in Junglebeard's ebay link.

Keep in mind the brighter blinding lumens will drain your battery faster.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

The cheap one I have is great when fully zoomed out, really good spread of light. There's a lot of diference between diferent models though.
Also think about one of these http://dx.com/p/windfire-wf-501b-cree-x ... xK8c4Vsvgw (purely as an example) paired up with one of these http://dx.com/p/accu-20mm-aluminum-allo ... xK81oVsvgw (or similar).


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Man.....I just went to buy a torch and got a head ache! 1xbattery, 2 batteries, chargers, plug adapters, protected batteries, different battery ratings....my head really hurts!!


Those 18650 battery Ah ratings are not correct the highest you can get for real is 2700Mah and they are high end, and cost way more than $20.00 each.
All your Lithium tool batteries use these batteries, 18650 = 18mm Dia 65mm length.



I power a lot of devices off these batteries, including an old dolphin torch.

http://www.akff.net/forum/posting.php?m ... 78#preview


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Gone


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks AKFF for these wonderful threads of cool stuff to help me spend my money.
Last week I found a new filleting knife, today it was this https://dx.com/p/flood-to-throw-3-mode- ... 8650-44277

A mate told me about this site which has cool stuff and very witty descriptions, a good read. 
http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Most of the CREE ones on ebay are OK. They are cheap - when they die just replace. Had mine 2 years and still going strong.
Mine came with a (crap) charger and no batteries. Batteries are cheap and easy to get. I spent a bit more $ on a good charger that suite a range of batteries and will charge up to four at a time from 18650 size down to AAA's. Stocked up on a range of sizes and no longer have to use disposable batteries for anything around the house. Even got a special plastic case to hold all my spares in for a few $.

Back to head torches - adjustable beam is good (flood / spot), and with any of the decent ones (ie: CREE lamp and large or multiple batteries) make sure it has a strap over the top of your noggin, not just the simple headband, as these stay put much better.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree with the whole "It's cheap, if it breaks then replace it" philosophy. But always keep that in mind if you are ever contemplating relying on your head torch to get you home or out of trouble.

Because of what I do (not kayak related), a head torch failure can be life threatening. I can't compromise.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

bildad said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Man.....I just went to buy a torch and got a head ache! 1xbattery, 2 batteries, chargers, plug adapters, protected batteries, different battery ratings....my head really hurts!!
> ...


The above is somewhat correct, however the highest rated 18650 is 3400mah. As Bildad indicates though, not all 18650 devices can take them as they are slightly bigger. Cost is around $15-30. If somebody is selling a 4000mah they are lying. AW batteries (brand) are generally considered one of the best.

Short answer to my fave head torch: My Led Lensor h7, pretty bright (up to 170lumen), high quality, throws good light adjustable brightness and a degree of waterproofness.

Long answer: Plenty of good options noted and as you are after it for a specific purpose by the looks you need some decent throw.

The torch nerds over at www.candlepowerforums.com have loads of info. I've started collecting a few torches over the past few years and have collected some knowledge on the way.

Nothing wrong with eBay cheapies (ridiculously cheap) but yep they can't be relied on fully. There are few things you really need to be aware of with eBay cheapies also, and the hefty lithion batteries that power the more powerful ones use (CR123 and 18650).

Ebay cheapies:

-they almost always massively overstate their power (lumens). I have measured them against other devices with pretty much confirmed output (I.e a '2000 lumen' ebay job will actually be around 400-500 lumen. A 300 lumen may be 200. etc.) You can get a rough idea of the actual output by comparing the type (i.e 18650, CREE XML) to a retail torch from a reputable company of same type and then subtracting 30% (as the ebay jobs don't use quality parts), basically you can't get free lumens from nowhere and the reputable ones are going to be near (useable) max. Part of this is as lumens is actually a poor rating of what light actually comes out, lumens only measures the power at the source, not what light is actually visible where you're shining it. This is quite affected by the lens, filters, reflector which the ebay jobs obviously scrimp on to save cost. They do get around it a fair bit by just cramming heaps of light at the source but you may a beam with dark spots (which can affect when spotlighting), poor throw etc. They'll still do the job to an extent, but if you want really great light you'll have to spend the $$$. I've not seen ever heard of any cheap adjustable beam torch that maintained light quality from spot to spread.

-if they are high power (CR123, 18650) and come with rechargeable batteries I immediately throw the battery in the bin and buy a replacement quality rechargeable battery locally. They are cheap as they are cutting corners. Lithium batteries have a fair 'oomph' and do not like power spikes/overcharging/shorts etc, so you really want a protected cell lithium battery as they are (IMO, and others too) too risky to be near your head. Some people refuse to use 123's and 18650's in head torches at all. I am not concerned myself but i will only use a good quality battery and only single 18650. The risk? they can catch fire...in rare cases they can explode. It is particularly risky for any twin battery torch as one battery can cause 'surges' etc to the other battery. Also note many ebay torches are not waterproof and these batteries don't like water for the above reasons.

- For the above reason take alot of care when recharging the above batteries, I stick the charging device in a container and never leave them unattended while charging.

I've used my h7 for hunting also and it was ok, if I was going more than twice a year i'd probably upgrade though. I wanted a bit more light for longer shots, and it is best to carry spare batteries as at full whack you only have a few hours runtime. If I were setting up to do it a bit more often or more seriously I'd maybe buy an ebay headlight with around 300-400 lumen (actual) which could take a filter, green preferably but red if I couldn't get one (I wont explain why as this is long enough already), then I'd buy a good quality name brand hand torch with a mounting kit of around 650-1000 lumen for when I was actually lighting something up to shoot. As expected, some of the american brands make very good, specific, hunting torches for this purpose. Something to consider too, it is highly argued but some hunters believe very bright light can spook some animals (other don't care less, just freeze as you'd know).


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Another vote for Ayups. Bought my sets for mountain biking originally but they get used for everything. Riding the road bike at night on country roads and cars will dip their headlights for you from 500m away.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh man I thought I was onto some torch porn with my led lenser collection.... But now it looks like I am just going to have to spend more..

A good charger for 18650 and other lithium batterys is a Nitecore brand.

They do a 2 channel and a 4 channel. $25 or $30 respectively + postage.

I like effest IME batterys or sony ones can be had at a good price. I don't have any 18650 torches but I probably will soon.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Ado said:


> I agree with the whole "It's cheap, if it breaks then replace it" philosophy. But always keep that in mind if you are ever contemplating relying on your head torch to get you home or out of trouble.
> 
> Because of what I do (not kayak related), a head torch failure can be life threatening. I can't compromise.


Agree mate. Cheap and cheerful works for me - cooking dinner at camp or a having a bit of a fish in the evenings. I take a spare, as I know mine won't last forever. If I was depending on it I'd spend the $ and get a good one. (Although even expensive gear _can_ fail).


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Some interesting info there and lots of food for thought. I think this last page has sorted a few things out in my head.
> 
> 1. Buy decent batteries and a charger.
> 2. Buy a light bare of batteries and charger etc and look for features such as a quality lens material. If the light brags high lumens, lots of batteries and chargers to go with it, you might be buying something with lots of cut corners...am I on the right track?
> 3. Possibly a brand name unit with lower specs would be as good or better than a cheapy advertised with high specs?


In answer to your questions id say, 
1) definitely
2) the ebay cheapies all cut corners in terms of throw, even light etc. that's not to say they're useless or bad news, i still have a few and due to the high power they still light stuff up. There's a chance they could fail but I've not had problems so far, main worry is the batt, and if they start feeling abnormally hot then you have an issue. Don't use the charger that comes with. big diff though. Depends i guess if you want great light and durability too. 
3) yep, agree


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> The more I look, the more I find. I've just spent the last hour researching the various chips and their lighting characteristics. Now I'm looking purely at chip, distance (that's what I want a torch for), glass lens, 30mm body, 18650 battery, price.
> 
> ......not even looking at lumens because I reckon if it does what I want then who cares what how big the number is.
> 
> ...


I have been doing mods and stuff to torches, if you want to reserect an old Maglite, stick a cree LED in.
http://www.techmoan.com/blog/2014/2/9/n ... torch.html


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

jbonez said:


> Oh man I thought I was onto some torch porn with my led lenser collection.... But now it looks like I am just going to have to spend more..
> 
> A good charger for 18650 and other lithium batterys is a Nitecore brand.
> 
> ...


How many Amps is the charger? the one I mentioned is half an Amp.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

bildad said:


> jbonez said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man I thought I was onto some torch porn with my led lenser collection.... But now it looks like I am just going to have to spend more..
> ...


hey bildad.

The charger specs are this.

Output current: 375mA × 4 / 750mA × 2

I have read alot of good things about the safety of this charger compared to others of similar cost.

Compatible with:
Li-ion / IMR: 26650, 22650, 18650, 17670, 18490, 17500, 17335, 16340(RCR123), 14500, 10440
Ni-MH / Ni-Cd: AA, AAA, C

plus it doesn't have the word 'fire' in the name like others.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

jbonez said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > jbonez said:
> ...


Yeah not as good as the trustfire one that I use and its more expensive as well, heres a link to review of the trustfire charger has an excellent rating.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/sho ... ger-Review


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> I just added up all the light associated things I've talked myself into now being life essentials and decided I'll just bookmark the relevant pages in case I ever become single and find myself without a finance minister


Mate, it's easier to ask forgiveness than it is to ask permission.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

FoxFury Fire, great light, waterproof 24 led

http://www.foxfury.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=29

Ray


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

To you all tight arses out there that are using the 18650 for your headlamp/head torch.......make sure you get the proper ones (headlamp and batteries),preferably one that's made out of ally for headlamp and source the batteries from reputable companies.any plastic el cheapies while will work but once things goes wrong,except your head to be blown away as well.
Reason being for saying that is the 18650 is a powerfull piece of batteries.potencially react like a mini dynamite if things go wrong.
Also,a proper charger for them like those used in r/c hobbies is good enough.any wall dumb charger for them is like an accident waiting to happens.extra precaution should be exercise when charging,storing and while using it.
I personally only carry 2x18650 Panasonic 3100mah.
Both are stored in a fireproof pouch when not used in a cool place.
Never run them past their limits.this is where the protected cut off circuit comes into play.
The headlamp I'm using is spark st6-500cw.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

tryto2fish said:


> To you all tight arses out there that are using the 18650 for your headlamp/head torch.......make sure you get the proper ones (headlamp and batteries),preferably one that's made out of ally for headlamp and source the batteries from reputable companies.any plastic el cheapies while will work but once things goes wrong,except your head to be blown away as well.
> Reason being for saying that is the 18650 is a powerfull piece of batteries.potencially react like a mini dynamite if things go wrong.
> Also,a proper charger for them like those used in r/c hobbies is good enough.any wall dumb charger for them is like an accident waiting to happens.extra precaution should be exercise when charging,storing and while using it.
> I personally only carry 2x18650 Panasonic 3100mah.
> ...


Where have I heard this before? :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

spork said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the whole "It's cheap, if it breaks then replace it" philosophy. But always keep that in mind if you are ever contemplating relying on your head torch to get you home or out of trouble.
> ...


Yes Gard, it _can_ fail. Anything electrical/mechanical can fail, typically at the critical moment according to Murphy, e.g. a $2 billion Apollo spacecraft failed due to a $2 'O' ring or some such thing. The cheapest quote is not always the best.

Paulos suggestion (page 1) is definitely worth a look:


paulo said:


> Con have a at look at Ayup if you want some serious lights and happy to shell out a couple of hundred. Qld made too.
> http://www.ayup-lights.com/systems/lighting-systems/


I have Black Diamond (previously Chouinard), and they are good, with not one failure in 6 years, but these Ayup may well be even better according to the reviews. It all depends what you are using it for. The suggestion of a $10 torch is fine for at home if the power fails, but _*not*_ for life threatening situations.

As Ado says, if your life depends on it , buy very good = expensive, _*and*_ take a spare one. Don't even bother telling me you can't take spares of things for 'what if,' cause I'm not listening. After thousands of hours in the outdoors, I subscribe to the theory that if it can break it might. That extends to spare paddle, etc. Dying cause you saved $200 is nonsensical. Same applies to all safety gear such as radios (on that note never buy a Cobra marine VHF - don't ask me how I know). I'm back to 2 X ICOM. The cheap sh*t just doesn't last.

There are safety things like lights and comms that must never let you down.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

I've been using one of these for years:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CREE-2000Lm- ... 51b5f1f389

Seems to be well made from quality components, waterproof (inc an o-ring sealed tube for the battery), and rugged.

Just because it's cheap, doesn't necessarily mean it's crap. (although *some* of those cheap chinese ones are indeed rubbish)

likewise, just because something costs a fortune, doesn't necessarily mean it less likely to break. It's a torch - how costly can it be be to make one ffs! (Hats off to the torch marketer's who get away with the branding ;-) )


----------

